# Lily Pads



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Has anyone tried growing Lily Pads? I was thinking of putting one in one of those big blue utility tubs from Home Depot. I have no idea what to use as a soil though. Or if it will need filtration.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Lilies are very hardy water plants. And are very good at filtering out dissolved organics from water. They will not need a filter but some circulation will be very helpful in keeping the water from going stagnant. 

Use fafard aquatic soil. Sold at most garden centers that carry water plants. Don't buy the shultz stuff, they tell you it's better. It's not. It's just twice the price for half the amount and it's no better then kitty litter. 

The fafard stuff is actual soil $7.99 for a 15-20L bag. And don't forget to buy some fertilizer tabs to feed it.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks. I picked up a bag of the Farfard and I'll give it a try. The guy gave it to me for 2 bucks since the bag was already opened. I also got one of those sieve walled baskets. I'm not sure if i'm going to use it yet but it may save some space.

Any idea how to over winter a Lily? It looks like it has a bulb so I guess I can just leave it in a sheltered area and hope it grows back in the spring...


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

It is a tuber. They can be kept in a cool dry place for months if it is not tropical. Tropical lilies do not have a dormancy period. 

Wrap the lily in something that will keep it moist and in the dark. I use a garbage bag.


----------

